# Квакозябры в некоторых прогах...

## Megajambo

Работаю в KDE, некоторые проги, где нет в настройках Encoding выдают квакозябры на русские файлы  :Sad:  , например Amarok, Kopete. Как-нибудь можно эту вещь исправить?... почитал Вики ( http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_easy_way_russian_support ), решат описанные там действия подобную проблему? 

p.S. Локализацию я не использую, меня устраивает система на английском, меня интересует нормальная работа прог с русским языком без полной локализации. Но если без этого никак, то согласен на локализацию  :Sad: . Вобщем любые методы пригодятся  :Smile: 

----------

## ArtSh

Здаётся мне, что локаль у Вас битая, приведите например вывод locale и содержимое /etc/locale.gen

----------

## Megajambo

Вобщем сделал всё согласно руководству на Вики. В амароке зябры остались, зато в подмонтированном разделе ntfs они сменились на черные квадратики  :Smile:  . Вот вывод locale

# locale

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

содержимое /etc/locale.gen

#коменты

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ru_RU/KOI8-R

ru_RU.UTF-8/UTF-8

ru_RU.CP1251/CP1251

а сейчас запистил locale-gen, вот что пишет  :Sad: 

# locale-gen

 * Generating 2 locales (this might take a while)

 *  (1/2) Generating en_US/ISO-8859-1 ...

cannot open locale definition file `en_US/ISO-8859-1': Not a directory    [ !! ]

 *  (2/2) Generating en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8 ...

cannot open locale definition file `ru_RU/KOI8-R': Not a directory        [ !! ]

 * Bad entry in locale.gen: 'ru_RU.CP1251/CP1251 '; skipping

 * Generation complete

----------

## ArtSh

Во-первых установите русскую локаль

Во-вторых прочитайте man mount

В-третьих с локальью у Вас действительно проблемы, попробуйте пересобрать glib и удалите файл /etc/loacle.build, потом запустите locale-gen

----------

## Bentley

```
#cat /etc/locale.gen

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8

#grep UNICODE= /etc/rc.conf

UNICODE="yes"

#cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="-u ru4"

...

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="koi8-r"

#cat /etc/env.d/02myenv

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

#locale -a

C

en_US.utf8

POSIX

ru_RU.utf8

```

После всего этого не забыть locale-gen; env-update && source /etc/profile

В моем случае все работает как нужно.

----------

## Megajambo

благодарю.

Всё сделал, названия файлов и папок пишутся верно, когда просматрива файловом менеджере. Но amarok и kopete всё также капризничают  :Sad: .

Вывод locale

# locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

# locale -a

C

en_US.utf8

POSIX

ru_RU.utf8

----------

## Bentley

В одном из последних релизов амарока была исключена возможность перекодирования IDv1 на лету. Вариант либо конвертить руками v1 в юникодный v2 дибо я не знаю  :Smile: 

----------

## ArtSh

приведите подробюное описание проблемы с amarok и kopete

----------

## Megajambo

В kopete имена в списке контактов отображаются непонятной кодировкой ( квакозяброй   :Shocked:   ) , аналогично в amarok русскоязычные названия файлов и папок отображаются непонятной кодировкой... вот такая проблема. Во всём остальном, в том числе и консоли русские названия отображаются нормально

----------

## ArtSh

В konqueror'е имена файлов в порядке? Если в порядке, то Вам надо будет перекодировать теги, например с помощью easytag

На счёт kopete: Поищите в формуах (не только в этом), где-то подробно объяснялось что это значит что можно сделать...

----------

## Galchonok

Ребята, а может все проще ? :]

Amarok - показывает вам теги из mp3 итд. а теги там в win-1251 (вроде, или cp866). те не в нужном виде. В новом amarok`е убрали опцию перекодировать теги в выбранную кодировку :/

Kopete - берет контакт лист с сервера. Кракосяблы возможны, так как считает (вроде-бы) кто они должны быть в utf-8, а они там бывают в win-1251. если подключите jabber, то скорее всего все будет ok.

----------

